# Requesting help with Beseler 67S series enlarger



## snark (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm just a poor dumb country boy who has been playing around in a darkroom off and on for fifty years.  Never had any formal photography training, learned everything by trial and error and a few trips to the library back in the days before internet.  Recently I have been able to afford everything I always wanted but could never afford, courtesy of Craig's List, the latest acquisition being a Beseler Dichro 67S enlarger.  I thought I would use the color head in lieu of polycontrast filters, but now that I start googling around for filter equivalents I find that it's not as simple as I thought.  The Kodak, Ilford and Arista recommendations in their data sheets are widely divergent, and I know I have some calibration work to do before I get started...unless someone who has already done this can help me out with Beseler Dichro filter settings for Ilford and Arista VC papers (which are the ones I use most). 

This all begs the question, if there is such a difference between color filter settings for different papers,  is there also a difference between Kodak and Ilford polycontrast filters?  I have a variety of papers from different manufacturers and I've been using Ilford polycontrast filters for all of them, and yes, sometimes with inexplicable results.


----------



## compur (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes, there are differences between filter brands. See this article:
photo technique magazine » Variable-Contrast Filters? Are They All They Claim to Be?


----------

